# Decline of the Western Civilization Part 2 - The Metal Years



## garcia3441 (Feb 13, 2007)

Who's seen it? (Besides me.)


----------



## velocity (Feb 14, 2007)

i've worn out two copies on vhs! i finally got it on dvd, maybe it'll last longer.
  

"what's a rock star? someone who's got more money than me? i've got a bigger dick than all those guys!" nadir d'priest london

baahaaaaaaahaaaahaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 14, 2007)

Great moive.. I need to get this on DVD! I did not even know they released it on DVD.


----------



## velocity (Feb 14, 2007)

i downloaded it...


----------



## Dive-Baum (Feb 14, 2007)

It is a nice glimpse into that time. It was the begining of the end for that era. 
People got to see how ridiculous they were.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 14, 2007)

Dive-Baum said:


> It is a nice glimpse into that time. It was the begining of the end for that era.
> People got to see how ridiculous they were.



Yep - although Spheeris definitely deliberately chose the most OTT stuff from her filming for the movie. Most of the metal scene at that time period wasn't *quite* that out of control.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 14, 2007)

In a strange way I miss those days....


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2007)

I've seen it about 50 times.  If you remember the shredder dude who was in the band "Wet Cherry", I saw him on Cops a few years ago all drugged out and fucked up, still wearing like 12 jelly bracelets on each arm. He's the guy that says the bit about how chicks get all orgasmic when they see him playing guitar on stage.

I love the old dude that runs the metal club. 

ODIN! ODIN! ODIN!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 14, 2007)

it rules


----------



## Dive-Baum (Feb 20, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Yep - although Spheeris definitely deliberately chose the most OTT stuff from her filming for the movie. Most of the metal scene at that time period wasn't *quite* that out of control.



Mainly in LA. I had 2 friends of mine that made the Metal Pilgramage...They..emm...had a good time. But in all honesty it was towards the end of the scene. I gotta admit though..it was fun. It was all about partying your ass off and getting as much tail as possible...wait...has that changed?  Just seemed more care free back then.


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 21, 2007)

Chris said:


> I've seen it about 50 times.  If you remember the shredder dude who was in the band "Wet Cherry", I saw him on Cops a few years ago all drugged out and fucked up, still wearing like 12 jelly bracelets on each arm. He's the guy that says the bit about how chicks get all orgasmic when they see him playing guitar on stage.
> 
> I love the old dude that runs the metal club.
> 
> ODIN! ODIN! ODIN!



Ah, that's a drag. I've seen a couple of them, but can't remember where.

Odin! Odin! Odin! The singer is a foxy guy.


----------

